# importable, immettable (vêtement)



## vanves

Bonjour, je me demande si on peut dire qu'un vêtement (taché, par exemple) est devenu "importable". Ou ce mot peut-il juste être utilisé pour dire que quelque chose peut être importé depuis l'étranger?
Autrement dit, comment dire qu'un vêtement ne peut plus être porté?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## JClaudeK

Non, mais on peut dire "immettable" ou "plus mettable".


----------



## vanves

Merci bien! Alors une question qui s'ensuit: ne peut-on pas dire importable parce que ce mot est concurrencé par le mot "importable" (qui vient d'importer)? Ou bien ne dirait-on pas "portable" non plus pour les vêtements ("un pull qui n'est plus portable / mettable" ?). Ou bien est-ce que tous les adjectifs en -able ne se prêtent pas forcément à accepter un préfixe?


----------



## Logospreference-1

C'est juste une question d'usage. Un téléphone peut être portable, mais porter un téléphone n'a pas tout à fait le même sens que porter un vêtement : on porte un vêtement sur soi, alors qu'on porte un téléphone avec soi. Comme on ne dit pas qu'un vêtement est portable, on ne dit pas non plus qu'il est importable.


----------



## JClaudeK

vanves said:


> Ou bien est-ce que tous les adjectifs en -able ne se prêtent pas forcément à accepter un préfixe?


Sans doute pas.

Pour ce qui est de l'origine de _"im/mettable"_:
On "met" un vêtement jusqu'à ce qu'il devienne "immettable".


----------



## Micia93

Désolée de vous contredire, mais je dis facilement qu'un vêtement est importable! peut-être est-ce que je m'exprime mal ...


----------



## SergueiL

Rien n'empêche d'utiliser _importable_ dans son sens vestimentaire.
Le Petit Robert accepte d'ailleurs les deux sens :


> 1. *importable* [ɛ̃pɔʀtabl] adjectif
> étym. 1802 ◊ de 1. importer
> ■ Qu'il est permis ou possible d'importer.
> 
> 2. *importable* [ɛ̃pɔʀtabl] adjectif
> étym. 1970; « trop pesant pour être porté » 1636 ◊ de 1. in- et portable
> ■ Impossible à porter (vêtement). ➙ immettable.


Mais rien dans le TLFI.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour des chaussures personne ne dirait _importables_ mais tout le monde _immettables_, Petit Robert ou pas. Pour les vêtements c'est évidemment pareil, Petit Robert ou pas.

On ne va pas voir, à chaque fois qu'on parle, son dictionnaire. Mais on s'entend les uns les autres. Quelqu'un peut dire _importable_ pour un vêtement, je ne vais pas certainement pas dire, Micia, que vous vous exprimez mal : vous avez une oreille comme moi. Mais le Petit Robert je me permets de lui tirer l'oreille, n'en étant pas plus dispensé que quiconque, tout dictionnaire soit-on : un vêtement importable, cela ne s'entend guère plus que des chaussures importables.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous !

S'agissant d'un vêtement, on n'aura aucun scrupule à employer_ importable_ dans le sens de "qui ne peut être porté en raison de son usure*, *de son caractère démodé ou de son extravagance" puisque l'Académie française a enregistré cette acception dans son dictionnaire (voir ci-dessous). On notera toutefois qu'elle considère cette signification comme familière. _Le Grand Robert_ ne qualifie pas cet adjectif ainsi, non plus que_ le Grand Larousse illustré_ de 2015 (qui reprennent donc aussi ce sens de _importable_).



> 1)*I.* *IMPORTABLE* adj. XIXe siècle. Dérivé d'_importer I._
> Qu'il est permis d'importer, qui est propre à être importé. _Produits importables. Matières premières importables._
> (2)**II.* *IMPORTABLE* adj. XVIIe siècle, au sens de « qui est trop pesant pour être porté ». Dérivé de _portable._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *Qui est trop lourd pour être porté. _Une valise importable. _
> 
> 
> 
> * 2. Fam. Se dit d'un vêtement qui ne peut être porté en raison de son usure, de son caractère démodé ou de son extravagance*.



_Immettable_ est également enregistré par_ le Grand Robert._

Pour ma part, j'ai entendu et dit _immettable_ à propos de vêtements, mais pas _ importable_.
Ce qui ne signifie pas que cela ne s'écrit pas : voir ici pour de nombreux ex. d'emploi de _pantalon importable._


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> un vêtement importable, cela ne s'entend guère plus que des chaussures importables.


Nous sommes d'accord, les dictionnaires ne sont pas toujours l'oracle de Delphes !


----------



## SergueiL

Logospreference-1 said:


> un vêtement importable, cela ne s'entend guère plus que des chaussures importables.


En l'absence de toute justification, le tour impersonnel "cela ne s'entend guère" est en réalité à lire comme "je ne l'ai jamais entendu". C'est donc un simple avis qui n'a pas valeur de démonstration. Evitez de condamner un usage parce que vous l'ignorez.

Les dictionnaires ne sont pas les tables de la loi, nous sommes d'accord, admettez quand même qu'ils sont l’œuvre de personnes qui savent ce qu'elles font, qui ont droit au chapitre et qui donnent un avis après étude. La présence de _importable_ dans les entrées du Robert signale simplement que pour les rédacteurs de ce dictionnaire, ce sens est attesté. C'est une indication à prendre en compte. Vous pouvez contester leur choix mais il faudra un peu plus qu'un jugement d'humeur.

Dernière remarque : "on s'entend les uns les autres" n'est pas un argument, c'est l'expression d'une illusion. En général, on entend toujours les mêmes personnes, issues du même milieu, qui viennent conforter notre lexique et notre doxa.


----------



## JClaudeK

SergueiL said:


> le tour impersonnel "cela ne s'entend guère" est en réalité à lire comme "je ne l'ai jamais entendu"


*ni jamais lu*, d'ailleurs.

Soit.
Mais si plusieurs personnes ne l'ont jamais ni entendu ni lu, on peut raisonnablement supposer que le mot  n'est pas très répandu/ seulement utilisé dans certaines régions pour des vêtements.

N.B.
Si l'on tape "importables" dans le moteur de recherche, celui-ci propose (dans l'ordre)
noms importables*
prénoms importables*
chaussures importables
[…]

* donc, d'un emploi plutôt abstrait

C'est assez révélateur, non ?


----------



## Micia93

Plusieurs personnes?
deux sont contre : Logospréférence et toi
trois sont pour : Sergueil, Roméo et ... moi!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Et l'oracle de Delphes, c'était peu dire.

Sergueil, vous n'avez donc pu faire autrement que de reformuler et déformer mes propos pour faire mine d'y répondre. La seule démonstration, vous la faites en ce qui vous concerne et à votre seul détriment.

Je n'ai nul besoin de me prétendre infaillible pour poser qu'aucun dictionnaire n'est infaillible, et vous considérez bel et bien, dans vos arguties, le Petit Robert infaillible, faisant comme si c'était moi qui me prétendais infaillible : polope, polope, vous ne faites qu'aggraver son cas sur la question posée ; nul jugement d'humeur à en constater le fait.

Où avais-je prétendu démontrer quoi que ce soit ? À quoi répondez-vous, le savez-vous ? De démonstration il n'y en a pas, ni de ma part, sauf concernant vos propos à mon sujet, ni de votre part, ni de la part du Petit Robert, et il ne suffira pas que vous l'en dispensiez pour qu'il ait raison dans cette histoire. Il n'y en a pas et à en croire Ngram il n'y en aura pas : vêtement immettable,vêtement importable,chaussures immettables,chaussures importables.

Néanmoins on dit beaucoup moins difficilement d'un vêtement qu'il est immettable plutôt qu'importable : Jean-Claude et moi n'avons pas prétendu autre chose. C'est de notre plein droit, et mieux, c'est de notre devoir, bien compris, à l'égard des apprenants du français, de le dire sur ce forum en réponse à une question posée. Qualifier mon témoignage de ce que j'entends à l'oral et de ce que je lis à l'écrit d'illusion est déjà inqualifiable, mais oui, et illusion, bien plutôt, le fait de croire que cela puisse tenir lieu d'argument.


----------



## JClaudeK

Micia93 said:


> Plusieurs personnes?
> .....
> trois sont pour : Sergueil, Roméo et ... moi!


Sergueil et Roméo citent des dictionnaires.
Mais Roméo (qui aime beaucoup _Ngram Viewer_ .... ;-) a écrit


Roméo31 said:


> Pour ma part, j'ai entendu et dit _immettable_ à propos de vêtements, *mais pas  importable.*
> souligné par mes soins


Et Sergueil ne nous dit pas s'il emploie / emploierait "vêtements importables" spontanément.


----------



## Nanon

Mon grain de sel : je n'emploierais pas spontanément "importable" à propos de vêtements. Plutôt "pas portable" ou "pas mettable".
Mais d'autres que moi l'emploient. Je ne suis pas une grande fana de la presse féminine ni des sites de mode, dont je n'apprécie pas outre mesure la rédaction. Cependant, certains termes, comme "importable", y apparaissent .

Un exemple (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> C’est sans doute l’association la plus importable de ces dernières années. Le legging et la robe ne vont pas ensemble ou pire encore : le pantalon et la robe. Ça tasse et puis c’est moche. Donc on choisit : le legging, le pantalon OU la robe mais SURTOUT PAS les deux ensemble !


Encore une fois, je ne trouve pas que ce genre de texte soit bien écrit. Mais il est susceptible de tomber sous les yeux d'un lecteur - ou plutôt d'une lectrice  - qui choisira ou non d'en utiliser les termes.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Immettable_ est lui-même familier (tel n'est pas l'avis du TLF_i_, voir plus bas), entre les deux termes, _importable_ et _immettable_, à mon sens la question n'est pas du registre. Si je dis _immettable_ dans une conversation courante, à propos de vêtements, je m'attends à ce que personne ne s'y arrête. Avec _importable_, je ne m'étonnerais pas de susciter des commentaires, et je m'étonnerais même de ne pas en susciter.

Le Robert et Collins français-anglais english-french, s'il donne _importable_ comme entrée en français s'agissant d'un vêtement, évite en sens inverse, de l'anglais au français, _immettable_ comme_ importable_, préférant _non portable_ et _pas mettable_, cette dernière forme venant d'être donnée par Nanon. _Pas mettable_, c'est bien la langue que je connais et qu'habituellement je retrouve dans les dictionnaires. En ce qui me concerne je préfère en revanche nettement _immettable_ à _pas portable_, et j'évite de toute façon _portable _pour l'habillement.

Le TLF_i_ documente assez bien mettable, attestant cet usage pour un vêtement dès 1718 (étymologie et histoire) :


> [En parlant d'un vêtement, d'une pièce d'habillement] Que l'on peut porter. _Comment pouvoir aborder désormais une femme élégante et me présenter dans un salon sans un chapeau mettable!_ (Balzac,_ Peau de chagr._, 1831, p.130). _Mon linge s'est tellement abîmé en route, que je n'ai pas une chemise dont le jabot soit mettable_ (Leclercq, _Prov. dram._, Mar. manqué, 1835, 3, p.67)._ Que de fois j'ai fait cadeau aux femmes qui venaient coudre chez moi de robes encore très mettables_ (Anouilh, _Sauv._, 1938, III, p.225).


Il documente un peu moins portable, attestant l'usage vestimentaire « avant 1770 » chez Rousseau :


> [En parlant de vêtements, de chaussures]
> − [Avec expr. d'une modalité] _Je tiens par-dessus tout à ce que mes vêtements soient aisément portables_ (_Le Monde loisirs,_ 9 févr., 1985, p.IX).
> − [Sans expr. d'une modalité] Synonyme usuel _mettable. Ce manteau n'est plus portable, est encore portable_ (_Ac._ 1935).


Il accepte immettable, sans faire de réserve quant au registre :


> [En parlant d'un vêtement] Que l'on ne peut pas mettre ou qu'il est devenu impossible de porter. _Nous vîmes, tous deux, étalé sur un fauteuil, le corsage en question. Il sautait aux yeux que l'étoffe avait été irréparablement gâchée, que le corsage était hideux, immettable _(Gide, _Journal,_ 1928, p. 896)


À importable, il ne donne que l'usage commercial.
Mais puisqu'il accepte _portable_, il finira à mon avis par accepter un beau jour _importable_, idée qui me désole.

Littré ne donne ni _immettable_ ni _importable_, mais suit à peu près le TLF_i _pour mettable et portable_._
Larousse donne les quatre termes_, _mettable, portable, immettable, importable_._


----------



## SergueiL

Donc, j'en conclus que désormais, après avoir étudié la question, si vous faisiez partie du comité de rédaction d'un dictionnaire, vous voteriez contre l'entrée de l'adjectif _importable_ dans son sens vestimentaire. C'est parfaitement légitime.
Connaître les motifs qui ont poussé les membres du comité éditorial du Petit Robert à l'accepter serait sûrement très instructif et viendrait compléter utilement ce débat. J'imagine d'ailleurs que le débat existe aussi entre eux et que certaines entrées ne font pas plaisir à tout le monde.

Pour répondre à JClaudeK (#15), je ne crois pas avoir jamais dit, écrit ou entendu "importable" avant cette discussion, je ne l'emploierais donc probablement pas de façon spontanée. Mais pour juger de sa validité, je ne me base pas sur mon expérience car j'ai peu l'occasion ou le goût de parler de vêtements ou de mode.
Avant d'avoir lu l'entrée du Petit Robert, j'aurais juré comme Logospreference que personne ne dit _importable_. Ce que j'ai lu m'indique que d'autres personnes avant nous se sont penchées sur la possibilité de cet adjectif et je n'ai aucune raison de croire qu'elles l'ont fait sans réfléchir, ni sans vérifier. Mon avis est désormais que l'adjectif "importable", qui subit aussi la concurrence de son jumeau, est correct, attesté, mais d'un usage rare, et risque d'être jugé comme étant fautif.


----------



## itka

Est-ce une question régionale ? Je dis bien plus facilement "importable" que "immettable" et bien que je n'aie fait aucune étude statistique sur ce point, il me semble que je l'entends autour de moi bien plus souvent aussi !


----------



## Reynald

Je ne sais pas si je l'ai dit ou si je l'ai déjà entendu autour de moi, mais je suis sûr d'une chose : si je l'entendais, le mot n'attirerait pas particulièrement mon attention. À propos de vêtements, une phrase comme _Ces couleurs ! C'est importable dans la vie de tous les jours ! _me paraîtrait tout à fait banale.


----------



## Roméo31

> Bonjour, je me demande si on peut dire qu'un vêtement (taché, par exemple) est devenu "importable".



Oui, on peut.
En effet cet adjectif est enregistré par plusieurs dictionnaires contemporains (dont celui de l'Académie française, laquelle ne peut pas être suspectée de libéralisme linguistique), utilisé dans la presse féminine et la littérature (cf., ci-dessous, un ex. parmi d'autres), et l'on en trouve de très nombreuses occurrences sur l'internet (revoyez certains messages).


> Je mettais toujours au-dessous de la pile le maillot qui avait rétréci, qui m'arrivait au nombril, importable maintenant, et je me demandais pourquoi je ne l'avais pas jeté. Jean Hougron, _La Gueule pleine de dents_,1970, p. 331-332.






> Ou ce mot peut-il juste être utilisé pour dire que quelque chose peut être importé depuis l'étranger?



Non, voyez ma réponse ci-dessus.



> Autrement dit, comment dire qu'un vêtement ne peut plus être porté?



On peut dire qu'il est immettable,  importable, qu'il n'est pas portable  ou mettable.

Cela dit, chacun conserve sa liberté langagière, toutefois sous le contrôle, le cas échéant, de ses professeurs ou l'appréciation de ceux de ses  interlocuteurs qui ont pris ou prendront, si nécessaire, la peine de vérifier l'existence et l'emploi de ce mot.


----------



## JClaudeK

vanves said:


> je me demande si on peut dire qu'un vêtement (taché, par exemple) est devenu "importable".





JClaudeK said:


> Non, mais on peut dire "immettable" ou "plus mettable".


Après cette discussion fructueuse (on en apprend tous les jours !), je reformule ma réponse:

Oui, on peut le dire mais _"(vêtement) immettable"_ ou _"plus/ pas mettable" _sont plus couramment employés. __


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme plusieurs d'entre vous, je ne dirais pas non plus spontanément _importable_ ; je ne dirais que _immettable_, encore que je préférerais sans doute dire _plus mettable_ pour des vêtements trop usés ou démodés. Mais si on me parlait de vêtements _importables_, je ne pense pas que je sourcillerais beaucoup.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je serais curieusement davantage porté à parler de vêtements _importables_ pour de la haute couture ou autres accoutrements extravagants que pour de vieux vêtements.


----------



## Nanon

itka said:


> Est-ce une question régionale ?


Je me demande si ce n'est pas une question de genre. Ni Micia, ni Itka, ni moi ne condamnons _importable_...


----------



## Roméo31

Je suis une femme ?


----------



## Reynald

[…]

Juste quelques exemples parmi ceux que l'on peut obtenir dans des ouvrages imprimés (sur 5 pages seulement et je ne me suis pas amusé à ouvrir toutes les pages... je ne vais pas continuer). On trouve par exemple :

_S'il ne restait qu'un pantalon vieux rose (sublime et importable)..._
(Adèle Parks, _Deux maris sinon rien_, City Éditions, 2007)

_Un importable gilet_ (Geoges Bordonove, _Les Quatre Cavaliers_, Julliard, 1962)

..._ je pensais à ce costume idiot avec un gilet à cinq poches, une pour chaque doigt de la main, importable_... (_Collectif_, Louis Féraud, 1991)

_... la vision de mon entrée à l'église dans cette robe importable..._ (Anne Icart, _Ce que je peux te dire d'elles_, Pocket, 2014)

_Elle toucha la robe blanche en lin enfouie au fond, toujours aussi magnifique mais importable..._ (Randy Susan Meyers, _Trois secrets_, Le Livre de Poche, 2015)

_... une dizaine de trucs importables achetés dans la fièvre des soldes._ (Emmanuel Carrère, _Hors d'atteinte ?,_ Gallimard, Folio, 1989)

_La chaussette risque de devenir importable dès les premières utilisations._ (Revue _Capital_, N°s 172 à 175, Prisma presse, 2006)

_Les conformistes, les BCBG lui tournent imméditemant le dos. "Importable", "caricatural", "expérimental", entend-on fréquemment à son sujet._ (Elizabeth Gouslan, _ Jean-Paul Gaultier, punk sentimental_, Grasset & Fasquelle, 2010)

_Les pantalons pattes d'éléphant ont été incontournables, puis importables, avant de se réimposer._ (Patrick Poivre d'Arvor, _Nostalgie des choses perdues_, Archipel, 2014)

_Les soutanes étaient devenues importables_ (Michel Winock, _Chronique des années soixante_, Seuil, 1990)
Etc.

[…]


----------



## Nanon

Roméo31 said:


> Je suis une femme ?


À ma connaissance, ni Serguei, ni Capello, ni toi n'êtes des femmes. Je ne vous demanderai pas d'en apporter les preuves . Je constate seulement que Micia, Itka et moi montons spontanément au créneau pour défendre la thèse selon laquelle _importable _s'utilise.
Sur ce, je sors .


----------



## Maître Capello

Je crois que Roméo voulait seulement dire que ce n'était pas une question de genre étant donné que lui, mais aussi SergueiL et moi, sommes de votre avis : l'adjectif _importable_ s'utilise bel et bien pour parler de vêtements. 

Il y a donc trois catégories de personnes : ceux qui comme Micia et Itka emploient ce terme régulièrement, ou en tout cas spontanément ; ceux qui comme la plupart d'entre nous ne l'emploient pas personnellement mais en reconnaissent l'usage et la légitimité ; et enfin ceux qui disent qu'il ne s'emploie pas ou en tout cas qu'il ne devrait pas s'employer.

[…]


----------



## Roméo31

- Maître Capello a écrit :


> Je crois que Roméo voulait seulement dire que ce n'était pas une question de genre


Oui.

- Bref, pour moi, sur le fond,  l'affaire est entendue depuis avant-hier./


----------

